# Pneumonia claims walking girl Marsha Menard



## Webmaster (Mar 6, 2006)

It is with great grief that I hear from Patty that Marsha Menard, who was a Dimensions chat regular under the handle M_A_M, has passed away, apparently due to complications from pneumonia.

Marsha had been gearing up to tackle a giant project, walking across the United States. You can read her plans on her Fat Girl Walking website. 

That is so tragic. Marsha's goal, in her words, was "to walk across the United States, help support homeless shelters, speaking up for size acceptance, and leaving a big impression everywhere she treads."

She was so young, but as someone who almost died from acute pneumonia 20 years ago, I know how quickly and unexpectedly pneumonia can kill. 

I am sure we will learn more of the sad circumstances. All I can say right now is that the whole Dimensions community has lost a wonderful spirit, a wonderful person.

Conrad


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Conrad...

I just emailed Avery and asked him to update us, as he and his Fiance are quite close with Marsha. This is so tragic. Marsha was such a lovely young woman, with a bold spirit. She modeled for me at the NAAFA convention fashion show last year, and was so delightful.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 6, 2006)

Very sad to hear when a unique spirit fades from view.

Sorry that this happened to Marsha.
Her loss will be felt here.

Olive


----------



## Tina (Mar 6, 2006)

Patty just posted about this in the other thread. As someone who has had pneumonia numerous times in the past (when I used to smoke cigarettes), I know how dangerous it is. So sad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 6, 2006)

Marsha was such a free spirit, always spreading happiness and lightening the hearts of those she met. I have always admired her for that. She will be missed. I have a poem that has comforted me in the past, and now it seems to fit her memory well:

Do not stand on my grave and weep, 
I am not there, I do not sleep
I am a thousand winds that blow. 
I am the diamond on glints of snow. 
I am the sunlight on ripened grain. 
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry; 
I am not there, I did not die.
~Anonymous


----------



## saucywench (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't explain why, but the lyrics of this Cat Stevens song came instantly to my mind when I learned of her death. I think it a fitting tribute to her, and I'm going to go play it right now.


Oh very young
What will you leave us this time
Youre only dancing on this earth for a short while
And though your dreams may toss and turn you now
They will vanish away like your daddys best jeans
Denim blue fading up to the sky
And though you want them to last forever
You know they never will
You know they never will
And the patches make the goodbye harder still

Oh very young
What will you leave us this time
Therell never be a better chance to change your mind
And if you want this world to see a better day
Will you carry the words of love with you
Will you ride the great white bird into heaven
And though you want to last forever
You know you never will
You know you never will
And the goodbye makes the journey harder still

Oh very young
What will you leave us this time
Youre only dancing on this earth for a short while
Oh very young
What will you leave us this time

Rest in peace, Marsha.


----------



## Angel (Mar 6, 2006)

Sometimes words just don't seem to be enough.

My heart goes out to Marsha's friends and family.


Love and prayers,

Wanda


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought I would post some pictures of Marsha from the NAAFA convention fashion show last August...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh my God, why? 

Why this young lovely Marsha? 

Her hearth was so pure still. 
She didn't want to grow up she said, 
she wanted her hearth to be pure, 
as pure and open as young child that knows no evil. 
And she was. 
Full of ideals, full of ideas, full of love, 
a little naive, but with a bright mind. 

Her spirit will surely by missed. 

(((((((((( Marsha ))))))))))))


----------



## Emma (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh this is horrible. It's such a terrible, terrible shame.


----------



## jamie (Mar 6, 2006)

I have always had an admiration for Marsha. She was a true example of a free spirit. She not only had her own drummer, but a whole rhythm section, and I thought that was so nifty. She was much too young to go and I hope that her family and can find comfort right now.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Mar 6, 2006)

I was so proud of Marsha when she decided to take on the fat girl walking project. I'm so sorry to hear of her passing. I can't believe that she is gone! My own father almost passed away from pneumonia last November - he was in the hospital for over a month. 

My thoughts and prayers are with her family and those who were the closest to her.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 6, 2006)

I am speechless!

So young!

I, like a lot of you, where proud of her when she announced that she was doing the walk. It's too bad, she wasn't able to do it. 

It's just horrible!

I don't know what I can say other that my prayers are with Marsha's friends and family.

God bless you Marsha Menard.


----------



## NFA (Mar 6, 2006)

That's really awful news. Marsha was a genuinely unique individual and the world is less for her passing.


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 6, 2006)

What an incredibly sad loss for our community, her family, and friends. Such a beautiful young woman.....it just seems too painful to be true. I have no words, guys.....may God bless her spirit and keep her memory in our hearts.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 6, 2006)

Marsha wasn't really my Sister but we shared a lot of love & laughs.We also shared the same birthday.We said we we twins separated by 3000 miles,19 yrs. & different parents.I had the pleasure of meeting her at Philly Bash in 2000.She was so happy to see me she almost tackled me....LOL.She had her moods & some people didn't understand her but I was usually able to get thru to her.Thinking back & reading what I've written makes it all the harder to accept that she's gone.Marsha I know you're in a better place now & that you're looking down on us & smiling at all the hearts you touch....Love you Sis....:kiss2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow... this is just so sad. My heart goes out to all of her family and friends. What a loss for all of us.


----------



## toni (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG this is so sad! I did not know Marsha but reading about her and her goals on the fat girl walking website is so heartbreaking. She was so young and filled with spirit. My heart goes out to her family and friends during this time of sorrow.


----------



## Donna (Mar 6, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> ....leaving a big impression everywhere she treads.



Marsha left a big impression on a lot of people. What a crime that she is gone.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

I can't add much here that hasn't been said, but agree with all that she was a really unique person with a genuinely free spirit... very rare these days. I can't quite picture being in Vegas and at NAAFA this year without her bubbly self bouncing around from place to place. 

Sending out good thoughts to her family and loved ones, such a tragic example of how quickly everything can change.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 6, 2006)

What terrible news. I didn't know her except for chatting for a few minutes here once, but it was enough to know she was an exceptional, beautiful person with a great spirit. Very sad.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 6, 2006)

This is very sad, indeed. 

She has impacted many people in her lifetime. 

May the "spirit" of Marsha Menard live on. :bow:


----------



## Buffie (Mar 6, 2006)

My jaw is on the floor. Misse and I met her in San Fran last summer and we were just amazed by her energy, she glowed. I wish there were enough hugs in all of time and space to comfort her family and friends at a time like this. How utterly unfair. To say she'll be missed is probably the understatement of the century.


----------



## mybluice (Mar 6, 2006)

This is such sad news about Marsha....I had the pleasure of meeting her in San Francisco at the NAAFA convention...she will be missed. I feel for what her family and close friends are going through right now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I thought I would post some pictures of Marsha from the NAAFA convention fashion show last August...




I just wanted to thank you for sharing those pictures, because honestly... that fashion show and the way she strutted and turned is the way I'm going to remember her. She was living it up and it was a treat just to see it. I just remember laughing and smiling while she was up there... completely in her element.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, how very sad that such a vibrant, passion woman was taken so young.  My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had a bad feeling ever since Elfcat first posted. This morning I saw Monique had posted in the other thread and was afraid she was relaying bad news, then was relieved to find she hadn't. I'm so sad to hear this now.

I always admired how fearless Marsha seemed about just being herself and the creative ways she expressed that. We should all be so unafraid.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Mar 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just wanted to thank you for sharing those pictures, because honestly... that fashion show and the way she strutted and turned is the way I'm going to remember her. She was living it up and it was a treat just to see it. I just remember laughing and smiling while she was up there... completely in her element.



That was the first thing that came to mind when I heard of her passing. She was the first person to approach Buffie and myself at NAAFA last year and ask if we wanted to hang out and play a board game. At that moment her generosity to put a hand out to welcome two people she didn’t know made me feel like I had made the right choice making the trip. 

This week I plan on doing something in Marsha's memory, I will keep you all posted as to what I decide or am able to do within my community to raise awareness or participate in Marsha’s favorite causes. I now put out the challenge for others to do the same. Post back here and let us know what you did to make a difference no matter how small or how big you efforts. 

With my deepest respect and condolences to her family and friends,
Misse'


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2006)

Awww... So much ambition... I only knew her for a brief period in the chatroom (I liked how she was always cheerful). I also observed her site, and I'm sad to see her go....
Her accomplishments shall not be in vain...


----------



## Shyly (Mar 7, 2006)

My heart and thoughts go out to Marsha's friends and family. She was such a kind woman. I am so, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all:
Avery posted this on the NAAFA Message board last night and I thought I should share with the Dimensions Community. We will miss this courageous young woman very much!
Hugs, Kara


"Marsha will be walking in a different universe now. Saturday night her blood pressure began dropping. Yesterday when I visited her, along with her current boyfriend Kwamee and her family and a couple of friends, all of whom were trying to be optimistic about Marsha's legendary ability to stare death down, they had her on norepinephrine to keep her from circulatory collapse. She appeared stable, though her kidneys were overwhelmed by the infection and she was on dialysis. For a while she had been in a condition in which they said it could go either way.

Kwamee called me early this morning, not saying how, but saying that Marsha gave up the fight last night.
Avery

--------------------

- The greatest threat to democracy is the notion that we have achieved it.

http://www.infoasis.com/~avery"


----------



## mossystate (Mar 7, 2006)

I only knew of Marsha via the chat room here at Dims,but she seemed so comfortable with the idea of herself.I would say rest in peace, but I am thinking she will continue to raise a little hell, and more awareness.My thoughts go to those closest to her.


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 7, 2006)

She had such a sweet smile when I met her in SF at Naafa last year. 
There was a sparkle in her eye, and she was full of wonder and happiness.
I'm so sorry to hear of this sad news...


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 7, 2006)

What a shame at such a young age. I admired Marsha because she was doing what many thought was impossible. Condolescences to her loved ones.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 7, 2006)

How incredibly sad.   Marsha was such a lovely young woman! 
I can't believe it!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just wanted to thank you for sharing those pictures, because honestly... that fashion show and the way she strutted and turned is the way I'm going to remember her. She was living it up and it was a treat just to see it. I just remember laughing and smiling while she was up there... completely in her element.



Yeah, wasn't she just so cute! She had so much fun at that fashion show. I'm with you...I smiled at her and just thoroughly enjoyed her. She had so much fun trying on all the clothes, and was so tickled to be a model. She spent quite a bit of time in my room trying clothes on, so we could find the perfect outfit for her to wear at the fashion show. And boy did she have a good time. I like thinking of her that way.


----------



## Pear320 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sadly I didn't know Marsha, but I do remember the lasting impression she made when soon after I joined Dim Chats - and MUCH too shy to say anything - she welcomed me with open arms with a big "HELLO", said something funny, and gave me a virtual (((hug))) such a 'lil sweetie.

My heart goes out to her family, friends and to everyone that knew and loved her .. 
it's such a heartbreaking tragedy to lose someone so young and so full of spirit.
With deepest sympathy,
Jan


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 8, 2006)

Terribly, terribly sad news. My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## altered states (Mar 8, 2006)

I went to the site a while ago and read all about it and was really into her. The world needs more people like her, and now there's one less.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Conrad*, I am so very sorry for our Dimensions loss! I have read her posts and her thoughts and it is a sad things that we have lost such a beautiful, kind and gentle soul as Marsha.
I send my condolences and my prayers for her family and ours.


----------



## HereticFA (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of Marsha's passing. I'd followed her Yahoo group for awhile, looking forward to her cross country journey. Her death is so senseless since pneumonia vaccine is available. I encourage everyone to get a pneumonia vaccine shot, especially if you have a history of respiratory issues.


----------

